# Rabbit & indoor cage for sale



## bradbury1982 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi unfortunately due to work commitment I am having to look for a new home for my beautiful black Lionhead rabbit. She comes with indoor cage, large bag of food, food feeder, hay manger, hay, sawdust & litter tray. She is child friendly and house trained. Lovely animal but children have lost interest and due to work commitments I have no time to care for her.

Collection will be from B36 area.

PM me with your offer's.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi where abouts are you? i live in essex.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

cheers lol, im not to bright when it comes to geography!!


----------



## bradbury1982 (Dec 19, 2007)

Any one interested?????


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Location?plz


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

B36 is Birmingham,Warwickshire I believe.
Gorgeous rabbit hope you find a good home for her.
Is she a black otter???


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw wow she's lovely - hope you find a lovely home for her  
Where abouts are you?


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

btw that isnt a lion head, it looks more like a dwarf of some sort


----------



## Adanna..x (May 16, 2010)

bradbury1982 said:


> Hi unfortunately due to work commitment I am having to look for a new home for my beautiful black Lionhead rabbit. She comes with indoor cage, large bag of food, food feeder, hay manger, hay, sawdust & litter tray. She is child friendly and house trained. Lovely animal but children have lost interest and due to work commitments I have no time to care for her.
> 
> Collection will be from B36 area.
> 
> PM me with your offer's.


your rabbit is very cut i have a grey lionhead girl looking or a friend but where abouts do u live? i live in dagenham


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Adanna..x said:


> your rabbit is very cut i have a grey lionhead girl looking or a friend but where abouts do u live? i live in dagenham


This is a very old post (posted in March 2008). I reckon the bunny has long been rehomed.


----------

